

Asknative for iPhone lets you ask locals your travel questions - menemragab
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/11/19/asknative-2/

======
aneisf
Two spammy comments from brand new accounts and a co-founder dropping by to
let us know it's the 'best travel companion'?

------
islon
I could see it being worth using if it was just a q&a app but I don't want
another social network to care for.

------
AliDarwish
I must say this is very well designed!! Well done guys!

------
seifsallam
Best travel companion

